# Why such a large decrease?



## Usingmyrights (Jan 10, 2011)

What happened that here was such a large decrease in activity? I know there was a little bit of a drop when this section got moved to the top. It picked up some once it was moved back down to the basement. The same with the new ownership. It still didn't seem to be a huge drop. Now there doesnt seem to be much going on. I'd say that it's less than half, maybe even down to a quarter of what it was even a few months ago.


----------



## tailwagging (Jan 6, 2005)

it is becoming spring!


----------



## unregistered65598 (Oct 4, 2010)

Usingmyrights said:


> What happened that here was such a large decrease in activity? I know there was a little bit of a drop when this section got moved to the top. It picked up some once it was moved back down to the basement. The same with the new ownership. It still didn't seem to be a huge drop. Now there doesnt seem to be much going on. I'd say that it's less than half, maybe even down to a quarter of what it was even a few months ago.


Since the switch I have noticed alot of old timers drop off.


----------



## Usingmyrights (Jan 10, 2011)

I know there was a core group that did a lot of the posting, such as patriotsupply. I hate that its died down so much.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

at some point we have gone over a lot of the same stuff over and over , unless you always have new people asking new questions , and even then because the search is so good a person can sit down and read a mountain of information and have so many of their questions answered.

so that and , people just busy with life


----------



## bluetogreens (May 31, 2010)

Actually except fort CO's gun debate, the philibuster in washington gridlock etc. it has been a "good" week. lots of warning signs, lots of turmoil just below the surface, but the general sheep are warm in the wool this week. 

We are doubling down now, buying a highland cow, double/trippling our laying hen flock and doing bulk shopping this month. getting ready for growing/weeding/canning season.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I know I've not posted much, and some of the regulars are not here - and nothing to do with site sale or that stuff.

Some stay away due to non-survival topics, some because they tried to help and got shot down by some that try to get in the last word of appearing as knowing more than they know, some are out getting the gardens ready, some are just cycling through.

And the site slows down during the first warmer weather as people get outside and after today, have more after work hours of sunshine.

Soon, there will be the posts about the tornado weather and hurricane preparedness. 

And we all can be searching our brains for new items to post about in how to be ready for x, y , or z


And we are appearing to be somewhat in the turmoil of times that people 5 years ago were talking of being prepared for.
Inflation; less jobs; higher outflow of funds; many bad weather/nature happenings.

We need to probably get a bit more on Survival and Emergency prep focused again.

Got any ideas? And topics we should be exploring?

Angie

PS: Usingmyrights - thanks for bringing this up, as it's something I've been noticing. I've just been really busy, too.


----------



## farmersonja (Mar 9, 2013)

Hi I am new here. I live in the high mountain desert of Nevada. My state got hit very very hard when the economy tanked. If DH and I had any other debt but our mortgage we would have been in a lot of trouble. But we didn't and we weathered my job loss ok with what preps we had. Now we are rebuilding our garden and our preps. We have water, and our renters are going to be essentailly paying our mortgage,the only bills we are going to have are our utilities. We have water. Might not be enough. Other than starting to accumulate more canning jars, what holes do you see in our preps if we have, say a flood? I should mention we are on some of the highest ground in this place.


----------



## unregistered29228 (Jan 9, 2008)

I've noticed a lot of old timers don't post at all/as much. I think some of it is that people want to keep a low profile and are busy getting their preps in order. 

I keep coming back here because there's always something new to learn, and knowledge to share. I was a complete S&EP newbie when I came here, and now I am experienced enough to help out someone else that's new to it.


----------



## Usingmyrights (Jan 10, 2011)

Well Angie, the thread I started about the bugoutbunk will hopefully get some traffic. I'd really like to get people's opinions on that. It's definitely an interesting idea, but I almost feel as if its not much more than a scam. I'll post more about how I feel about it in that thread, but from looking at the facebook discussion and the site, I hope that no one is actually expecting to thrive if they need to go there.


----------



## Horsefly (Sep 17, 2009)

I miss the regulars too. I know for me, I've been to busy to post. I did catch up a little in the Daily Journal but that is about it. I think I need to start getting up 4 in the morning again. Now that the days are getting longer we will be busy but I hope to jump in every so often. DH will be working on putting up the garage & I will be taking care of the gardens, the children, house & activities that go with the kids. Oh, and I am hoping to start an herb garden this year. As far as prepping goes we are at a stand still. Which is okay by me. I need to make room for more stuff!


----------



## sisterpine (May 9, 2004)

Every time I come to this site I am reminded to check craigslist for canning jars then I jump off to do it before I forget! bye


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

I think the last few months that some nastiness has increased. Not on this specific board so much, but on all of the site. That may have chased some people away??? Maybe I am wrong though.

As far as topics.... I have a strange question, but....
How many packages of clothes pins does everyone keep on hand? I like the plastic ones more than the wooden spring ones, but I am down to one pack. And I can't find them at WM anymore. I was just curious as to how many packs most people keep on hand? It seems like I go through a pack or two each year just from breakage.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I only have one package for closing things in the kitchen. I don't have a clothes line, and having those clothes pins is something i did not thing of having on haand. Good idea.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

I see plastic ones at the dollar store and other places, but I liked the ones WM had. They were tighter and thicker than most of the cheap plastic ones. The wooden ones work, but break so easily and twist crooked.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Have you looked online - like Lehman's or such?


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

Meka you should come to my house. I have quite the assortment of them, and all of them are "hand me downs" LOL. Got the plastic ones you talk of and of course the wooden spring ones too. Also have the kind that look like a peg with legs. By far my favorite were "inherited" from my grandmother. Plastic with a hanger type hook on top. For giggles I thought I'd find a pic for you of those. Found them on eBay for $9 for 3 of them. I never realized how rich I was. LMAO.

But back to the topic, Meka I have seen what you have too all over the board. Outright nastiness towards other, negativity for negativity's sake and some nice passive-agressive behavior. But I'm actually seeing it in real life world too. People are raw. Not sure what to attribute it to either. Could be weather, could be just a general malaise that infects others.


----------



## CountryCabin (Mar 8, 2007)

Along with what others have said.


'Tis the season to be getting things done or all lined up to get done ASAP.

Some can get out to garden already.

Others, like myself, are shoveling snow from beds, tossing plastic over them in hopes that they will warm up faster.
Measuring other areas as to were another bed or two can go, another portion measured to extend the fruit trees and bushes, etc..
Taking trees out in that area that are in the way and bucking it up for future firewood. Then shovel out a foot of snow between 2 other trees to stack it or cut it to size for the new beds.

Any fixing on grnhses to be done before its time to put in the new plants, or making of another grnhse. 

Shopping around for the best buy (on line) for more fencing, etc. 

Starting seeds and their care, then moving up to larger containers.

Then there is hatching eggs. Getting set up for the coming chicks.


There's all the coops that need cleaning out now that the warmer air has moved in. Hauling that thru the remaining snow to get to put it on top of the beds. Hopefully you hit mostly the beds. 

All takes time and it all seems to come in a big rush. So its hurry, hurry, growing season will be on us before we are ready.
Time, time...where's the time to do all this........? 
But its got to be done. *sigh*
Now if only Ma Nature would help out and get rid of this white stuff much sooner then it is so far.... ok I can dream .......right??

Then theres the reg. everyday stuff that needs tending...oh boy..more to fit in. :hair


(My excuse/reason for being here... I am on lunch break right now so I can read/post this)


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

well, as to the nastiness and passive agressiveness - it is seen, but if rules are not broken it's hard to make changes, especially as "BE NICE" is figured in different ways.

And - at least for this forum - I need your help. I want to make it not nasty here - and such. 

We are attempting to get better co-ordinated to cut back on that distemper that is showing.

But, it is showing in real life and many places.

So, I hear you. and I have a HUGE pm box, so feel free to PM me - or report a post with a reason why you think a post in inappropriate. It helps.
(you can to that in any other forum, also and it will go to that forum's mods).

We are all getting worn down from watching too much news that has most all of us concerned.

My advice for the day - if you have pretty weather, for get the getting ready and go Prepare your soul with getting out in nature or with favorite family/friends. Refresh, and we'll come back together as a group that wants to be ready and still care for this group.


----------



## jessimeredith (Sep 12, 2004)

I come and lurk...post when I have a question or can offer insight...but mostly lurk.

We've been super busy with getting the 'Stead as ready as we possibly can with the funds we have. Raised garden beds, small orchard started, chickens multiplying weekly (lol), rabbits, fencing, home repairs, etc. While we've been keeping an eye on things in the news, we've been focusing more on things we CAN change and CAN do with a sense of immediacy. We are connected to "the outside" world, but are focusing more on what is right in front of us, how to improve it and how to maintain it.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Jessica - when you have time, we would love to see some photos of before, during, after on some of your projects. So good you are getting things together. Congratulations.


----------



## Becka (Mar 15, 2008)

I haven't posted much lately as I'm really not in "prep" mode any more. There's no more waiting for it here, because for my family "it" has come and we're trying to keep our heads above water.

With the loss of almost half our income, and an increase in personal health problems, we're just trying to stretch and make ends meet. There is no money or extra energy to prep, as it's all being used for the day-to-day "now." I've been purposely avoiding the news as it causes more depression or frustration that I can't control anyway. 

So, I've felt like I've had nothing to share about prepping lately. Maybe I COULD simply share what we're doing to survive in the "now." The current day-to-day tips and tricks we're using might be a more positive approach for me, rather than the idea of stocking up.


----------



## CountryCabin (Mar 8, 2007)

Becka said:


> So, I've felt like I've had nothing to share about prepping lately. Maybe I COULD simply share what we're doing to survive in the "now." The current day-to-day tips and tricks we're using might be a more positive approach for me, rather than the idea of stocking up.


You have lots to share! 
You are doing what most have not...trying to get thru. 
So... Yes you do have valuable info. to help others.

Good luck and keep your chin up, Becka.
You WILL get thru this.


----------



## Trixters_muse (Jan 29, 2008)

I agree with possible reasons already stated, but I do miss some of the "old timers".

I do not post as much as I was becoming a bit tired of some of the constant snarky comments and critical comments towards certain people and it just became a bit "high school" for me. Mainly, I have been busy with taking care of my mom who was in a nasty car accident two weeks ago and have been busy taking advantage of the nice weather and get some early spring planting done. I was given a boat load of oranges and bought lots of great priced strawberries so I have been canning, juicing and dehdrating like mad.

One thing that kinda bugs me but I don't say anything is it seems like some people are hyper critical of info posted at times meant to be a heads up or info for those who can use it . For example I used to post the really great deals from Save-A-Lot and admitted that some of the deals might not be for everyone but for those who can use these items or find this to be a good price for their area then check it out. The last SAL thread I posted turned into people complaining about the nutritional value of the foods, "It's junk food, I can get this and that cheaper", blah, blah, blah. I personally don't use boxed macaroni and cheese myself but if it's on sale for .29 cents a box I want to let those who do use it know, minus the lectures on how it's junk. We have had many threads about junk food versus filling hungry tummies on a budget etc... that is a definite horse beaten into dust.

Anyway, I sure wish some of the old timers would come back, I know certain ones have even left the site and I hate that, I have learned so much from their contributions.


----------



## Usingmyrights (Jan 10, 2011)

Well, I hope that I haven't offended anyone. I can be stubborn and blunt at times. I've been wanting to enjoy this nice weather, but have been stuck working. I am going to have to build a coop for our new chickens sooner than later. They're 4 weeks and with the weather warming up Im ready to get them outdoors.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

CountryCabin said:


> Others, like myself, are shoveling snow from beds,


When is it ever going to stop snowing? Last year spring came early. I wish it were that way every year.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

You may be able to find good clothes pins at a hardware store. Especially a mom and pop.

I'm mulling about have a class in preparedness. I have a friend who is into that, teaches shooting, would be capable of living in a cave. My focus would be on food and such necessities, not defense. I've enjoyed coming here and reading about prepping and survival. In fact, I've started a story/novel on an end of the world theme. It involves not just prepping in your basement, but as a community and the different ways people respond.


----------



## belladulcinea (Jun 21, 2006)

Trixter's Muse I liked your Sav-a-lot postings, we don't get the flyer here and we have one in town so it was very useful! 

Becka, please post some of the things you are doing to keep your family going. 

As for the naysayers, it might be helpful for there to be a "info only" tag if you can't use it don't criticize it type of disclaimer. I don't understand why people can't just push off and be quiet when someone is offering information that might help other people, except for it being a control issue or smugness.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Well, I am hardly...an old timer...just been activly posting for about 3 yrs. Lurked for several before I joined.

I have noticed a decrease, as well. 
I post when I can....But.....life does so get in the way.
I also am under the impression....many folks are just getting quiet, about prepping. OPSEC, as it's called. I have met a bunch more folks, that appear to be prepping.....but, I don't tell them about this site.


----------



## Ozarks Tom (May 27, 2011)

I've told several people about this site, but most times don't mention SE&P out of OPSEC concerns. A few have mentioned threads, but I don't think they've registered.


----------



## GoldenCityMuse (Apr 15, 2009)

Trying to increase finances for me. 
When ebay has free listing week, like they had thru 4 Mar, that keeps me busy.

Also almost out of firewood. Have to take a lot of time getting that in to make it thru spring.

ANs OPSEC is also a factor.


----------



## cnichols (Jan 5, 2010)

I've never been one to post too much. Occasionally when I feel like I have a little something to share I'll throw out a post. 

Like a few others here, I'm also struggling to keep things afloat. A lot of my time lately has been doing research into ways to save money. These include but are not limited to ...


 Building an incubator from everyday household items.
Feeding my animals on fodder instead of pellets to save on feed costs.
Information on cooking rabbit in various ways.
Information on cooking beans in various ways! (very important!)
Learning to start my own sour dough starter and keeping it alive.
Every day I spend some time on youtube watching different types of video's. Lately I've been watching a lot of video's on cheese making. Our next homestead animal addition will be goats, so I'm studying different aspects of owning goats.

I figure even if we don't have any money coming in, it doesn't mean I can't be learning more about doing different things that will help us now and in the future.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Becka said:


> So, I've felt like I've had nothing to share about prepping lately. Maybe I COULD simply share what we're doing to survive in the "now." The current day-to-day tips and tricks we're using might be a more positive approach for me, rather than the idea of stocking up.


Becka - your information of HOW you are doing with those things hitting you is a MOST valuable bit of posting that could be done. 
It shows what can be done when one has to, and makes others stronger in the knowledge - 

Please, post - not stocking up, but how to live through the happening - that is MOST important.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

cnichols said:


> I've never been one to post too much. Occasionally when I feel like I have a little something to share I'll throw out a post.
> 
> Like a few others here, I'm also struggling to keep things afloat. A lot of my time lately has been doing research into ways to save money. These include but are not limited to ...
> 
> ...



Excellent - to increase your knowledge for if (or when) you need it. Knowledge is the best prepping I can think of. Just look what MacGyver could do with almost nothing and what he knew :bouncy:


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

cnichols said:


> . Lately I've been watching a lot of video's on cheese making. Our next homestead animal addition will be goats, so I'm studying different aspects of owning goats.


I learned something about milking goats at one of our 4h club tours the vet had us out to his farm , there are different milk protiens some goats produce type a others b and then C , type A has the best binding properties for cheese , and allows cheeses like mozzarella to be made while b and c only work well as soft cheeses 
that and the funky goat flavor , isn't goat it is mastitis , goats carry it all the time but it don't usually get bad enough to keep them from giving milk but can sure make for strong flavored milk and cheese. low count = mild cheese and milk 
the vet had all type A protein producers and we sampled the mozzarella it was very good.

next you likely to want a counter top pasteurizer


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Where I drove to to clear my brain/soul today
Falls Mill in TN. They were not open so I could not go all over the grounds but I did get a couple of photos. I offer them for your soul's enjoyment.
(the porch photo was taken with me in the car, and put down the passenger window and took the photo with phone).


----------



## ladybug (Aug 18, 2002)

I've noticed as well, I was hoping it has slowed down due to the season. I've been working outside since Friday enjoying the warmth, as a matter of fact I spent 4 hours Fri digging one hole for a peach tree. Out of that one hole (which ended up being about 6 feet across) we dug up enough mini-boulders to make a border around our roses  Not to mention planting is just starting here in Middle Ga so we have been super busy with getting all of our stuff started off for this year


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

Lovely pics, Angie!

Am I an old-timer yet?  When I had no home internet other than my phone, I got out of the habit of posting...too much trouble to type it in with my thumbs! Even though I have high-speed at home now, I haven't returned to the habit of spending hours on my computer every day...probably a good thing as my project list is too long for any given day as it is. Between cutting firewood, trying to get the garden weeded out and ready for spring planting, animal chores and working for a living, there isn't much time left to play on the internet. I do check in on my breaks at work (like now), but usually don't have much time to post more than a few lines on the Daily Journal and a couple other threads. I figure others are probably just as busy with their lives and will check in when they can. I do miss some of the folks that used to post regularly and wish they'd check in to update us on their lives.


----------



## bowdonkey (Oct 6, 2007)

AngieM2 said:


> Excellent - to increase your knowledge for if (or when) you need it. Knowledge is the best prepping I can think of. Just look what MacGyver could do with almost nothing and what he knew :bouncy:


That's because MacGyver was from Minnesota!


----------



## Trixters_muse (Jan 29, 2008)

belladulcinea said:


> Trixter's Muse I liked your Sav-a-lot postings, we don't get the flyer here and we have one in town so it was very useful!
> 
> Becka, please post some of the things you are doing to keep your family going.
> 
> As for the naysayers, it might be helpful for there to be a "info only" tag if you can't use it don't criticize it type of disclaimer. I don't understand why people can't just push off and be quiet when someone is offering information that might help other people, except for it being a control issue or smugness.


Thanks Belladulcinea  

BTW... My local SAL has shank portion smoked Sugardale hams for .99 cents a pound  I will check the local add and let you know what else they have.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

To me, it seems like all the forums I regularly attend have slowed down, not just this one.

ETA: Statistical analysis of vbulletin forums is quite easy. It would be interesting to run the stats on HT for the past several years to see if there is cyclic user numbers.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Showing my "math nerd-i-ness" here, that would be SO COOL to see CF!

For me, I'm at a point in my life where I don't have too many questions to "start" threads, when I run across something cool to share I'm usually running so fast I forget to post it (not that I've seem much lately worth mentioning), and then there is "gray-ness". I feeling the need to gray into the background more with the events going on around me. Of course add to that seed starting, garden planning, and pulling my hair out wanting to deep Spring Clean, homeschooling my kids and running 3-4 days a week for my kids classes (although that seems to have slowed up the last 2 weeks...what are we forgetting to do??)... busy, but not much to sit type about.


----------



## Pam6 (Apr 9, 2009)

I know I don't post as often.  But I am still lurking here.


----------



## JJohnson (Jun 7, 2012)

While reading alot of the threads throughout HT ive noticed alot of people have been banned recently. Im not sure if its been more the usual or not. 


Also Ive been avoiding the internet and tv as much as possible now. Its to the point where I can no longer watch the local news on TV for the weather forecast because of the ridiculous bombardment of gun-control brainwashing going on daily. Just the other day they had a segment with a group of 13 year old middle school girls from the city talking about how we need gun-control, how guns are bad and shouldnt be in the hands of criminals, and also stating how all guns should have to be registered. (Im not exaggerating when I say this is going on daily here either)


Really..........6th grade city girls have all the answers on how to solve our crime problems now. The worst part is knowing that these tactics are working on the clueless people out there.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

JJohnson said:


> While reading alot of the threads throughout HT ive noticed alot of people have been banned recently. Im not sure if its been more the usual or not.


Not so many being banned, just two or three in the past few months - but one of them had their alter ego banned also. And of those, two fo them didn't participate here, and two of them did only infrequently - so I don't think that's it.

So, I think about usual number that got themselves banned. Nothing special.


----------



## Keith (Jul 18, 2011)

I also help run Prepared Society and the Mayan 2012 thing really had people ramped up, after the date came and went, we saw a large drop. Starting to come back now Spring is hitting and new projects are a had but def. noticed a drop from that.


----------



## Jerngen (May 22, 2006)

Cabin Fever said:


> To me, it seems like all the forums I regularly attend have slowed down, not just this one.


That's what I was thinking as well. Most of the forums I frequent are down in numbers. A couple are "ghost towns". 

I've been starting to wonder if there is some new large popular forum that I don't know about.


----------



## unregistered65598 (Oct 4, 2010)

I don't post often as I really don't feel I have a lot to add. I have been reading and learning, so thanks to all of you that do post regulary.


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

Frankly, I'm a tad paranoid over who may be monitoring this site.


----------



## cnichols (Jan 5, 2010)

tinknal said:


> Frankly, I'm a tad paranoid over who may be monitoring this site.


ound:

At least you had the nerve to say it. I didn't ... IMO OPSEC is extremely important at this point in the game!


----------



## halfpint (Jan 24, 2005)

Life has been really busy lately for me, so I haven't spent much time on the computer for several months now. Things are lightening up, but I'll soon be out in the garden instead of on the computer.
Dawn


----------



## justincase (Jul 16, 2011)

xlothes pins can be found at dollar general. sometimes the p;astic ones at dollar tree in the begining of spring. inoticed a slight drop off of poeple too. it could be the weather changing. I know that in the next week or two I will be outside whenecer I am not at my job. I will be tired and my back will be aching and will be too tired to to even type anything. Plus my fingers will be soar from working with them so I will not be typing too much either LOL.I think some people get tired of when they type things they get blasted by others and they just bow out gracefully so to speak just my guess


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

cnichols said:


> ound:
> 
> At least you had the nerve to say it. I didn't ... IMO OPSEC is extremely important at this point in the game!



That's why we discuss how to survive the various elements of weather. The finer details are not usually on here.

But being able to survive tornadoes, hurricanes, and such is a good thing to talk about.


----------



## farmersonja (Mar 9, 2013)

I am also careful about what I am saying. I may have just registered for this site but I have been a lurker for months. I have stopped watching the news because i would start screaming at the stupid that was being spouted at me from the television.:shrug:


----------



## baldylocks (Aug 15, 2007)

"We need to probably get a bit more on Survival and Emergency prep focused again."

This. I think we have gotten into way too much "almost political" discussion and it has turned me off a lot. I am interested in how people are storing cans of food in new and interesting ways or how they are rigging up solar cells to run shortwave radios and the like. I am really tired of discussions on how Obama is here to ruin the country or whether liberals eat babies. Regardless of whether he wants to take all of our guns, I would rather that stuff be in GC and leave this area to help folks discuss how to prepare for whatever may come. Angie, I know you try to keep the politics down but it is still more than I care for. Just my $0.02


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Then if you see one that is too politics (especially in S&EP mail), send me a pm with the thread name and tell if whole thread or just a post (give number) or such.

I will at least look at it and see. I may not agree, or in many cases I might agree. I would hope I take time to respond to the PM to tell you which way and why I did it. It might be short, but at least acknowledged.

I would really like to keep the political out, but we do have to prepare for various changes that are happening in DC that effect our income and such things. But snippy comments that are just political are not needed.

Thanks for bringing that up.


----------



## tgmr05 (Aug 27, 2007)

Part of the reason some folks may not post as much, is simply because of what we are living through. Our country is going through some major changes, and honestly, if you look through history, you will see/read/understand why some are not talking so much. In time, though, they will, if things turn around.

An extreme example is the story of the Jews who survived by living in a cave for over 18 months. They never told anyone, after getting out. The reason why, is because they knew it worked, and would do it again, if they had to.... Only many decades later, when spelunkers found signs of them living in the massive/large underground cave, did the world know.

Taking care of your own, and being sure your info is not known to everyone, is becoming more and more a reality that folks are realizing.. 

Take the current ammo shortages, etc. If you really needed some, and you found a limited supply, would you post the info on the net, or simply let your closest loved ones know? Imagine if it were food......

We are slowly/continually losing freedoms, and privacy. Free speech is not necessarily what it once was, and could be changing... It is very apparent. When that turns around, look for more folks to speak out. If not, well, there will still be some older and newer folks talking, just not as many as before....


----------



## meanwhile (Dec 13, 2007)

I have been absent for a while or just not posting. Nothing "wrong" its just I have been really busy with getting the garden ready and sometimes I just get worn out posting. I too find it goes in cycles. 

The negative stuff is annoying at times and I find some of the.....not sure how to say it....the whining....the whining bothers me. I try to avoid those posts too.

I agree with Angie that things will pick up here once hurricane and tornado season is here. 

Have good week to everyone!


----------



## Jonaspear (Oct 13, 2006)

I just signed in to post this and saw that I haven't been logged in since Nov. 2012.

I'll be blunt about why I don't come here much anymore:

1. For a while anyway S&EP was FULL of non-S&EP topics. I'm not interested in reading about someone's ADHD, that stuff belongs somewhere esle.
2. The advice and wisdom being imparted was often not helpful or relevant. I don't think it's so much growing out of the site as you gain knowledge which happens. I grew weary of the serial posters with atrocious grammar replying nonsensical information to almost every thread.


----------



## NJ Rich (Dec 14, 2005)

I think there are many reasons for the decrease in activity. As mentioned it is spring time in some parts of the country while in others areas they are shoveling large amounts of snow. 

The elections are over and the news has been beat to death and like many I am tired of hearing so much doom and gloom on the news. That is the main reason I am staying away from General Chat. I rarely watch the news now. I see enough on the web and do not like many news reporters who have their own adjenda and actually lie.


Many subjects here have been in re-runs :bdh: and there isn't much new going on. I drop by sometimes and don't log in but take a quick look around and leave. I have been on other sites lately and find common ground but they differ from HT. Don't get me wrong, I still love HT and many people here.

Some of my family members are having a tough time right now and that has been in the fore front of my concerns.

Stay well everyone............ Peace, NJ Rich


----------



## hillbillygal (Jan 16, 2008)

I just haven't had much to add to the conversations lately. We don't have any new projects currently. Just trying to maintain the current ones. I post in the monthly to-do and got-done thread at least once a week as I like being able to post a little progress and look for ideas from the others that post on there. 

I visit daily and read even if I don't post.


----------



## Geary_Johns (Oct 27, 2007)

I was active and then began to lurk which faded to not visiting due to the conflict and hostility I was seeing. Someone would post something and someone would jump right up to tell them how wrong they were. Then there were the folks that had no idea about what they were posting but did so to feed their ego. I found myself stressing over it and decided to take a break. I'll try to pop in more and post if I have something relevant to share.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

And the not having the controversial posters and the ones that congregate just to shoot them down, will lower the actual numbers. There were ones that came just to shoot some down, so when the target decides to move on, the ones that come for the shooting match go back to where they came from.


----------



## margoC (Jul 26, 2007)

The other sections I frequent are kind of dead as well. I was going to start a thread about a cart I got to roll my canning gear around on, just to make some chit chat. 

As soon as I take pics I'm going to post it.


----------



## stef (Sep 14, 2002)

Most of the posters on this forum are land/homeowners, or at least rent a house with gardening space. I live in a small apartment with no garden, no patio or porch and north facing windows. There don't seem to be many others on here who also live in apartments. 


However, I can, both pressure and cwb, I shop the sales and store whenever possible. I try to make the most of what I have, and enjoy learning from those who share their real-life experiences. I have found that even having a few months worth of extra supplies and canned foods is helpful during cold weather or extended periods of illness. Of course, buying ahead on sale helps financially, too.


One thing that drives me away from commenting very much is the contemptuous attitude some people have about those, whom they refer to as 'sheeple'. There are people who write as if they just can't wait for the 'sheeple' to get what's coming to them for being so stupid and ignorant...not smart and frugal and clever, like 'they' are. 


I've lived long enough, experienced enough and seen enough to know that _anyone_ can fall on hard times...all those carefully stored preps can be wiped out in a moment. No one is too smart or clever to be immune from loss and suffering and to have someone mock them, or the prospect of them getting what they deserve, is repulsive. 


The only thing any of us have is the mercy of God to take us from day to day.


----------



## Wags (Jun 2, 2002)

Kidding season is keeping us busy. Talked hubby into keeping a few more does than usual this year. 

Here are three new born triplets - so far this year we have had quints and a couple sets of triplets.








I intend to keep the orange doe kid "Pumpkin Pi" (they were born on Pi day 3/14) as she is out of one of my best producers.


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

Your baby goats are adorable!!


----------



## Usingmyrights (Jan 10, 2011)

I like the colors on the middle one. I want goats, but can't afford the fencing right now and dont want to push my luck with the county zoning.


----------



## terri9630 (Mar 12, 2012)

I like all 3. All 4 of my babies are solid colors.


----------



## farmersonja (Mar 9, 2013)

Mind if I sneak over there and snuggle those adorable little guys?


----------



## Mutti (Sep 7, 2002)

The coyotes would be having a party if those cuties were in my pasture. We had to give up on sheep and goats.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

those are so cute. I'd chose the white one on the right. 

That's a very good reason not to be online much.


----------



## scooter (Mar 31, 2008)

I'd take all three of them, they are absolutely darling!


----------



## Country Wench (Mar 21, 2012)

Definitely love all 3 of the little goaties... but really like the middle one ! Oooh - can't wait to add a buck this summer so hopefully have babies and milk next spring ! Hoping to make that one of my next prep steps... and maybe rabbits too !


----------



## Ohio Rusty (Jan 18, 2008)

I have myself become a silent patriot, frantically preparing for the first volley .... To Arms All !! To Arms !!
Ohio Rusty ><>


----------



## Calista (Jan 28, 2011)

Geary_Johns said:


> I was active and then began to lurk which faded to not visiting due to the conflict and hostility I was seeing. *Someone would post something and someone would jump right up to tell them how wrong they were. *Then there were the folks that had no idea about what they were posting but did so to feed their ego. *I found myself stressing over it and decided to take a break.* I'll try to pop in more and post if I have something relevant to share.


Yes, I'm from the old school of parental wisdom that taught "if you don't have something nice to say (or, in this forum, CONSTRUCTIVE to say), don't say anything at all." So I've taken a long break from posting but lurk daily and have been working on the following projects, hopefully to share with pictures within a month or so:

* J. Kelly's home made spa/hot tub 
* Homemade Hot Tub Cover for Under $100 Â« chrismaeder.ca 
* [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wW6VZo3XYJ0"]DIY Propane Pool Heater - YouTube[/ame] 
* [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xP-IDzx3zo8"]******* Rocket Stove - YouTube[/ame] 
* ******* Pool Heater 
* Black Soldier Fly Composter / Automatic Chicken Feeder | Garden Pool 

As Trixter mentioned, it might be a good idea to be able to label your post INFO ONLY if you want to be able to avoid the "negativity nellie" responses that just make life more stressful right now -- but still allow you to share what you hope are helpful prepping projects for other folks to consider.


----------



## unregistered41671 (Dec 29, 2009)

Wags said:


> Kidding season is keeping us busy. Talked hubby into keeping a few more does than usual this year.
> 
> Here are three new born triplets - so far this year we have had quints and a couple sets of triplets.
> 
> ...





scooter said:


> I'd take all three of them, they are absolutely darling!





AngieM2 said:


> those are so cute. I'd chose the white one on the right.
> 
> That's a very good reason not to be online much.





farmersonja said:


> Mind if I sneak over there and snuggle those adorable little guys?





Pearl B said:


> Your baby goats are adorable!!


Yep, they are cute for sure, but like the rest of *us*.......they will grow up to be 
Old Goats too.


----------



## terri9630 (Mar 12, 2012)

Possum Belly said:


> Yep, they are cute for sure, but like the rest of *us*.......they will grow up to be
> Old Goats too.



Old goats can be cute too!


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

Usingmyrights said:


> What happened that here was such a large decrease in activity?


It is a really busy time of year. Having an hour or two that you can waste on the boards is a gift.


----------



## Wags (Jun 2, 2002)

Possum Belly said:


> Yep, they are cute for sure, but like the rest of *us*.......they will grow up to be
> Old Goats too.


You should see their sire - he was a cute young kid that has matured into a very handsome fellow that knows how to sweet talk the ladies, and they adore him. He totally earns his nickname of Mojo!


----------



## RomeGrower (Feb 27, 2013)

I didn't think I liked goats at all, but you're changing my mind.


----------



## barefootboy (Sep 30, 2012)

I was posting a bit here back before Novemeber, but a combination of illness, family situations, net connection problems and honestly tired of those who want to make a fight over postings lead me to stay out of here until now. 
While I will be busy with the spring planting in my gardens and other "clean up , fix up " projects, I'll have some time in mornings and evenings to drop in and maybe add a thought or two. I am in NO way any kind of expert on anything. I will offer what I have learned in hopes it might help.

Typing is difficult for me, however, as I am disabled, so please excuse any typing errors. I try to catch them as I can.


----------



## Vickie44 (Jul 27, 2010)

Self sufficiency and being prepared for what might happen that is in your control is a wonderful and to me very natural feeling lifestyle . I like learning more and sharing what I know , people lived this way for many years and there is a lot of info available .

I have never felt happier or more secure with my personal decisions.

The negativity and paranoia here is off putting. The name calling and blame assigning is not productive. It seems that people are frequently spending more time justifying why they prep then focusing on solutions or on the simple joy of the lifestyle.


----------



## Sunbee (Sep 30, 2008)

I've just plain been busy with life. Garden's tilled, chicken tractor's built, new chicks get here in twenty days and bees in nineteen, children are growing like weeds, weeds are growing like children, got a lead on a freezer goat, etc. I don't know that I'd count as an old timer, but I've been around off and on a while. Homesteading Today always seems busiest between harvest and planting.


----------



## barefootboy (Sep 30, 2012)

Vickie44 raised some very good points, as did others. I came here to learn and share information on prepping. We all have different situations from having land and money to apartment living and being pretty broke. Together we can share and together we can learn. But if you are here to fight, or play king of the hill, count me out.


----------

